# 2008 Pathfinder need help !



## revtasic (May 21, 2016)

so i have a 2008 pathfinder 4.0 with about 118000 on it transmission has been serviced on a regular basis .
so i took it for a trip last week about 80 miles round trip and right before i got home it was acting like it had no power and could not climb a hill to save its life so come to find out the trans was stuck in 3rd or fourth gear . so i went out and got new fluid and filter and change it and cleared the check engine light it 
worked perfect for the first 10 mins then it did the same thing so i got the codes off the scanner and it reads like this two codes p0734/p0717 .
and one else have the same thing happen need some guidance not sure what i should do . 

thanks !


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First, check your trans fluid and engine coolant reservoir bottle for signs of cross-contamination; look for white streaks in the ATF on the dipstick or worse, a whitish custard. If this is the case, the cooler inside of the radiator is leaking. At best, you will need to replace the radiator and coolant and flush the transmission. At worse, the transmission will also need to be rebuilt or replaced. If there are no signs of cross-contamination, then you have a faulty transmission input speed sensor, an open or shorted harness to the sensor or a bad connection in that circuit. The P0734 is most likely due to the problem causing the input speed sensor code.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

revtasic said:


> so i have a 2008 pathfinder 4.0 with about 118000 on it transmission has been serviced on a regular basis .
> so i took it for a trip last week about 80 miles round trip and right before i got home it was acting like it had no power and could not climb a hill to save its life so come to find out the trans was stuck in 3rd or fourth gear . so i went out and *got new fluid and filter and change it *and cleared the check engine light it
> worked perfect for the first 10 mins then it did the same thing so i got the codes off the scanner and it reads like this two codes p0734/p0717 .
> and one else have the same thing happen need some guidance not sure what i should do .
> ...


what kind of fluid & what kind of filter?


----------



## revtasic (May 21, 2016)

I got Nissan trans fluid @9dollars a quart 
and a proking filter


----------



## ntdss (May 26, 2015)

nissan dealer said 2008 pathfinder transmission use screen, don't have filter to change. is this right ?


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

ntdss said:


> nissan dealer said 2008 pathfinder transmission use screen, don't have filter to change. is this right ?


..........affirmative on that matter


----------



## ntdss (May 26, 2015)

Thanks KUKLA


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A lot of people, including myself with two R51 Pathfinders, use Valvoline Maxlife ATF. It works great and is perfectly compatible with NissanMatic "J" and "S" ATF. The best part is that you can usually get a gallon jug of it at Walmart for $17.50. FYI, NissanMatic "J" ATF is actually Castrol Transmax Multi-import ATF; Castrol makes it for Nissan.


----------



## MelRoxBass (5 mo ago)

Did you ever figure out what was wrong? I'm having the same issue with my Pathfinder?



revtasic said:


> so i have a 2008 pathfinder 4.0 with about 118000 on it transmission has been serviced on a regular basis .
> so i took it for a trip last week about 80 miles round trip and right before i got home it was acting like it had no power and could not climb a hill to save its life so come to find out the trans was stuck in 3rd or fourth gear . so i went out and got new fluid and filter and change it and cleared the check engine light it
> worked perfect for the first 10 mins then it did the same thing so i got the codes off the scanner and it reads like this two codes p0734/p0717 .
> and one else have the same thing happen need some guidance not sure what i should do .
> ...


----------



## tom.01triumph (3 mo ago)

MelRoxBass said:


> Did you ever figure out what was wrong? I'm having the same issue with my Pathfinder?


 I'm interested as well. having the same issue, P0734/PO717 codes check engine light and transmission goes into limp mode.


----------



## Magnolia81 (1 mo ago)

Running into the same issue as well. Did anyone figure out what the issue was?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tom.01triumph said:


> I'm interested as well. having the same issue, P0734/PO717 codes check engine light and transmission goes into limp mode.





Magnolia81 said:


> Running into the same issue as well. Did anyone figure out what the issue was?


Did y'all read post #2 above from Smj? He was a Nissan master tech and his reply is authoritative and complete. Follow his suggestions.


----------

